# For Beatles fans only: Blackbird parody



## panadeli (Aug 22, 2011)

A recently discovered demo of Blackbird, with the original lyrics


----------



## Marinos (Aug 22, 2011)

Tee hee hee. Ανακάλυψε λέει και την ηχογράφηση του _Hey Jews_.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 22, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Ανακάλυψε λέει και την ηχογράφηση του _Hey Jews_.



Αλλά όχι του Hey dude


----------

